
Move Over, Madagascar: Luzon Has the Most Unique Mammals - palmdeezy
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/philippines-island-unique-mammals-180959823/?no-ist
======
benkuykendall
Why is "number of unique species" an interesting metric? If island A had three
species of deer and island B had one species of deer and one species of wolf,
island A would win under this measure, though B might seem more diverse.

Additionally, defining a species is a really messy problem (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Species_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Species_problem)).
A more objective measure, like fraction of shared genome, might make more
sense in this context.

------
andrewflnr
It would be nice to see the absolute numbers of species for the other
contenders. I don't feel that percentage of endemic species is a useful
metric.

